# White-Cheeked Pintail Pair



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Pretty easy to see why you are the reigning waterfowl world champion Jerry, emaculate birds. Very, very nice. Are they show pieces or customer work?


----------



## flywaytaxidermy (Oct 16, 2009)

both .thank you


----------

